# Very frustrated



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hard to do anything at the moment. extended standing causes my leg to hurt my back to ache. I've got a decent pain threshhold, but I can't focus on stuff. Aything I need or want to do I just can't do. It's frustrating me. I can't stand it. Everyone else gets to ride or run or play and I am stuck not doing any of it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry for your misery...

...Here's some flowers:










Any way you can just chill and play video games or Starcraft or something until you heal up a bit more?

Maybe put together a plastic model or try painting or something.

Look up all the google images of lolcats, or watch all the videos on Collegehumor.com. Or watch reruns of Lost or Stargate SG-1.

That's what I do when I'm laid up sick (which isn't very often, mind you.)

Get well soon!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That sucks so bad  
I'm free this weekend, if you need to get anything done and need a taxi, let me know...



Sunstar said:


> hard to do anything at the moment. extended standing causes my leg to hurt my back to ache. I've got a decent pain threshhold, but I can't focus on stuff. Aything I need or want to do I just can't do. It's frustrating me. I can't stand it. Everyone else gets to ride or run or play and I am stuck not doing any of it.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> hard to do anything at the moment. extended standing causes my leg to hurt my back to ache. I've got a decent pain threshhold, but I can't focus on stuff. Aything I need or want to do I just can't do. It's frustrating me. I can't stand it. Everyone else gets to ride or run or play and I am stuck not doing any of it.


Whats happening to you?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

dot dot dot;.....  some cager didn't cross check you did they? 

I do hope you heal up soon. Megatron would not be happy without his right hand deceptacon.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got nailed by a cager. very cross with the cager to say the least.

Carman thanks for the offer, but I think I will have most of what needed to be done before then. I have appointments tomorrow one with a lab and the other a weight loss clinic (doctor sanctioned) few other things like that


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sun,

I'm upset you got hurt. Grrrr.... I really hope you get better. If when you wanna say I'm curious about the details how that bump up happened. I'm considering mounting video cameras for video protection on my end and it seems drivers are getting more and more aggressive and not really sharing the road anymore. 

Get well soon bikey sis.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think my husband is looking into the go pro cams.

Edit:









Me









my arm









My rear end. Fortunately it's etiher a truing or a new wheel.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Get well soon. 

There's too many stories in DT


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Get well soon. Wiggle your toes, it helps.
Nice balcony view by the way.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Sue them!! I hope it wasn't a hit and run :S

Get better soon!


(what is a cager?? I assume a car, but i've never heard the term before)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that 

Hope you get well soon!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> Sue them!! I hope it wasn't a hit and run :S
> 
> Get better soon!
> 
> (what is a cager?? I assume a car, but i've never heard the term before)


cager is a car
common term amongst motorcyclists and bicyclists


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

aeri said:


> cager is a car
> common term amongst motorcyclists and bicyclists


That is correct. The term comes from the driver being inside the car (cage) thinking they're all invincible above all rulings on the road.

Please if you're making a right turn make that EXTRA blind spot check on your right side before turning. I drive as well as ride but I ride more by choice to keep fit while being mobile (also because I tend to get leg crampy and not like boxed up in the car when in traffic) and I keep an extra eye out for riders.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I think my husband is looking into the go pro cams.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


The rear rim looks to be able to re-trued. It does not look way out of shape like a pear or taco'ed. Beats paying like $100-250 for a new rim. I think I saw your night rig on your bike before and you appear IIRC to be running duel tail lighting with a PB superflash on your bag and a PB CSPC reflector/blinky tail light. Not sure of your front light setup. ANyways just saying you've got your lighting setup better then the bike ninjas or those with like a tiny small keychain light.

I've been thinking of getting some light weight 661 kit myself and line it some stripped out kevlar from some surplus body armor for extra potection. Only downside is K29 does not breath >.<;;

Something to think about here. Look into IR LED's that can mount small lenses to them. I've been thinking of this for a while for a night camera setup. The IR LED's will aid in giving the cameras a bit more range to catch details and such. Probably want some 3-5 degree tight lenses combined with a 10-15 degree for flood. That way if the perp is speeding off you can aim/look at the target and hopefully the tighter lenses can catch some more details before the target is out of range.

EDIT:

Check this site out for cameras.

http://helmetcameracentral.com/2009/09/29/contourhd1080p-review-full-hd-wearable-camcorder/

I like the HDVR setup. Something Terminatorish about. I like how it can mount to many things even ski or I think CQB goggles, etc.

EDIT:

Sweet found this for you.
http://s.dealextreme.com/search/ir+led - search field
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/0-5w-ir-led-emitter-on-20mm-board-4669



> DarkFader Saturday, December 08, 2007 4:56 PM Reply
> I tried 1.7V * 0.3A.
> It's 1.2V at lowest current.


So 2 x AAA very light weight to power that baby and velcro attach it to the side of the helmet with a on/off toggle switch or extended switch that goes down your arm to the fingers for quick on/off toggling.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Discussion on new tail lighting for this year.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314056-New-Blinky-King-gt-25-lumens

PB is coming out with 1W.

I still say the Dinotte 140lumen tail light is still holding it's ground after all these years dispite being moved to about #3 position right now with two brighter then it.

Still when it's brighter then the tail light of a car and like the brightness of a F1 race car tail light hard to miss.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

concer said:


> "Forbes" ranked very interesting, because I like them a series of numbers ranking, this ranking and to investigate how to get it? Who can tell me that their data is how come?


 what ?


----------

